# Slovenian Hops - Niko



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/4/12)

Slovenian Hops from Niko

*The other announcement is our recent partnership with a family farm in Slovenia to bring you the finest of Slovenian hops. We just received our first shipment directly from them and currently have Styrian Golding and Super Styrian in stock in 2oz and full pound increments. Full pounds will be on sale for one week (sale ends 4/10/12 at 10am MST or while supplies last) for just $15/lb! (normal price will be $20/lb).*


----------



## Dazza88 (5/4/12)

Looking to split an order lrg?


----------



## felten (5/4/12)

wonder what harvest they're from


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/4/12)

DazDog said:


> Looking to split an order lrg?



More a public service announcement.

I have a fair bit of willamette that does me for British style ales, and I'm buying some Pacific Gem flowers (well, have bought) for a bit of variety.

The thing with Niko is that you get 3 lbs, postage is $14 US.

You can get the hops into the country for less than $4 for 90g.

However, if someone wants to swap some cascade or Willamette, I won't say no.

Goomba


----------



## keifer33 (5/4/12)

Super Styrian (Slovenian) 9.5% AA (2011 Crop)

Styrian Golding (Slovenian) 5.2% AA (2011 Crop)


----------



## bullsneck (5/4/12)

For others...

2011 Crop: Apollo, Bravo, Calypso, Cascade, Chinook, Citra, CTZ, Mt Hood, Simcoe

Other Crop Years: All other varieties are from the 2010 crop


----------



## Dazza88 (5/4/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> More a public service announcement.
> 
> I have a fair bit of willamette that does me for British style ales, and I'm buying some Pacific Gem flowers (well, have bought) for a bit of variety.
> 
> ...



No probs, the shipping is cheap. I think it might b 18 bucks now.


----------



## felten (5/4/12)

keifer33 said:


> Super Styrian (Slovenian) 9.5% AA (2011 Crop)
> 
> Styrian Golding (Slovenian) 5.2% AA (2011 Crop)


completely missed that, cheers


----------



## Mikedub (5/4/12)

I had to do some reaserch as I had not heard of Super Styrian (or 'farnesene' for that matter) 


_Super Styrian Hops is a dual use hops with low to moderate alpha acid content ranging from 5.5%-9.5%. The alpha content is nearly double that of Styrian Golding. The aroma, which is driven by very well balanced essential oils (including farnesene, has a spicy yet pleasant hoppiness to it. Super Styrian is going to make a good hop from beginning to end of the brewing process, and is commonly mixed with other varieties. _

think thats finally convinced me to place that Niko order i've been thinking about


----------



## [email protected] (5/4/12)

DazDog said:


> No probs, the shipping is cheap. I think it might b 18 bucks now.



Yep shipping is $18. Just received an order.


----------



## potof4x (5/4/12)

Mikedub, Super Styrian is also known as aurora. Have enjoyed the couple of beers I've used it in!


----------



## manticle (5/4/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> More a public service announcement.
> 
> I have a fair bit of willamette that does me for British style ales, and I'm buying some Pacific Gem flowers (well, have bought) for a bit of variety.



You stick to one hop only for UK beers? A hop that is actually a US variant of a UK hop?

Really?

Styrians are magical in belgian and UK styles especially.

Expand my friend, expand.


----------



## Bribie G (5/4/12)

I love Willy in my UK ales (edit: but I don't spin it ) , it out-fuggles fuggles - just about run out, may order some more but apparently the new crops are much higher in AA which is not quite what I'm looking for - Willy and stouts are marriage made in heaven. According to Hop Products Australia they grow our version of it in Tas but seemingly not available to the HB market as yet.


----------



## manticle (5/4/12)

Willamette is probably great (not used, got nothing against it) but for UK there are as many delicious hops (at least) as there are for US.

Challenger, target, bramling cross (not used it yet) East Kent, fuggles, first gold. Styrians are not UK but they make a fantastic addition to any UK beer.

I know you know this Bribie - not really targetted* at you.

Make an ipa using maris, a touch of crystal and biscuit and hopburst half your IBU every 5 minutes from 25 minutes on. Dry hop 1g per litre (total) or to taste with the same hops that appear in the brew.

Hopbursted IPA UK style. Subtler flavours a bit compared to US but **** me it's nice. Use a good UK yeast of course.

*Not really meant to be a hop pun.


----------



## Mikedub (5/4/12)

back when I was invincible, i.e. just moved from kits to extract, I made an abortion of a brew that was outrageously cloying, probably infected and just downright wrong, to top it off I broke a bottle in the shed that ran down the back of the shelves, 
I still, to this day, catch an occasional whiff of its sticky evil
getting to the point of these half cut ramblings is, although clearly not its fault, I had used Willamette, and I still cant look this hop in the eye 
an intervention needed perhaps?


----------



## RdeVjun (5/4/12)

Bribie G said:


> I love Willy in my UK ales (edit: but I don't spin it ) , it out-fuggles fuggles - just about run out, may order some more but apparently the new crops are much higher in AA which is not quite what I'm looking for - Willy and stouts are marriage made in heaven. According to Hop Products Australia they grow our version of it in Tas but seemingly not available to the HB market as yet.


I'll certainly second that- the more recent, higher %AA crop is just not a patch on the others for late character. Might be OK as a solo bittering addition where that suits, but that wasn't why I bought a heap (i.e. UK styles) <_< . Anyway, swings and roundabouts...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/4/12)

manticle said:


> , bramling cross (not used it yet)


Your fucken lucky. IMHO  
Nev


----------



## Mikedub (5/4/12)

potof4x said:


> Mikedub, Super Styrian is also known as aurora. Have enjoyed the couple of beers I've used it in!



ah Aurora, God of the dawn, might make a breakfast beer with it, cheers Pot of XXXX,


----------



## Bribie G (5/4/12)

:icon_offtopic: but I believe Anheuser Busch in the USA have stopped using Willamette and gone on to isohop, maybe this has resulted in Willy coming onto the market from sources that used to be supplying AB as opposed to the home brew and craft brew trade, accounting for a higher alpha strain hitting the trade?


----------



## bum (5/4/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Your fucken lucky. IMHO


+1

I don't brew English all that often, nor do I brew single hop brews (ever) but the descriptors of BC had me interested so I put together a brew inspired by other people's impressions of Ruddles County. Probably the only beer I've ever brewed where I'd be happy to say it was without any noticeable brewing fault at all and yet it was the single least enjoyable AG beer I've ever made. Really disliked this hop. Found a bottle of the original not too long after and thought mine was better - totally happy to blame beer miles and clear glass for that one.


----------



## NikoBrew (6/4/12)

Thanks to the original poster for this thread! You guys have almost cleared us out of our current supply, and no that is not a complaint  Also I need to update our site, we just switched over to 2011 crop for Centennial when buying full pounds we still have 2010 Centenial for 2oz and 8oz increments. Thanks folks!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/4/12)

manticle said:


> You stick to one hop only for UK beers? A hop that is actually a US variant of a UK hop?
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



ATM, it's not a lack of desire to expand, more the fact that if I buy a pound of hops, I pretty well need to use them.

Given I'm not a big drinker (and despite giving some away, not a big numbers brewer) - this takes a while.

Have used Styrians in a UK style before, EKG in a Belgian and I'm going to make Tony's Monteith's clone with Pacific Gem (for that blackcurrant berry flavour).

As Bribie says though, Willamette does out fuggle fuggles. It's a pretty decent allrounder.

Goomba


----------



## Jazzafish (6/4/12)

bum said:


> +1
> 
> I don't brew English all that often, nor do I brew single hop brews (ever) but the descriptors of BC had me interested so I put together a brew inspired by other people's impressions of Ruddles County. Probably the only beer I've ever brewed where I'd be happy to say it was without any noticeable brewing fault at all and yet it was the single least enjoyable AG beer I've ever made. Really disliked this hop. Found a bottle of the original not too long after and thought mine was better - totally happy to blame beer miles and clear glass for that one.


 
+2

Got some BC as a prize in a brewing comp along with some progress hops. Did some SMASH bitters to test. Not a fan of BC, Progress was nice, but there is a reason fuggles and Goldings (EK and Syrian) are more common


----------



## NikoBrew (15/4/12)

Wow what a response! We ran out of full pounds of Styrian Golding but still have it in 2oz and 8oz increments (when you order 8oz we just send it as 4 2oz packs). We still have some Super Styrian in full pounds and hope to have more full pounds of Styrian Golding within a couple of weeks. We are literally waiting on it from the farm in Slovenia. Thanks folks a lot of these hops went to Australia!


----------

